# Radio interview about selling up in Spain



## leona

I work on the Dave Monk programme at BBC Essex. We are looking at doing a telephone interview tomorrow morning (Thursday) at 9.10am (our time) with someone who is trying to sell their Spanish home to move to Essex. 

The interview would be for about six minutes and would just be a straight chat about your experience with the programme presenter.

If this is you, and you are happy to talk about it - please give me a call on either 01245 616043 before 6.30pm or on my mobile 07908 565347.

Best wishes



Leona Murray
Dave Monk programme
BBC Essex


----------



## leona

As I wasn't able to find anyone for Thursday's programme, this case study request will stay open until we find someone.

So please feel free to contact me on either of the numbers given or my email [email protected]

Best wishes



Leona Murray
Dave Monk programme
BBC Essex[/QUOTE]


----------

